

Panel: Systems Programming in 2014 and Beyond [video] - matt_d
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2014/Panel-Systems-Programming-Languages-in-2014-and-Beyond

======
kevinwang
Does anyone have a TL;DR of topics discussed in the panel?

~~~
azth
You can get a good idea by reading the discussion over at reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/278twt/panel_sy...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/278twt/panel_systems_programming_in_2014_and_beyond/)

~~~
kevinwang
thanks!

